# Частые головные боли



## TaTi (3 Фев 2020)

Утро доброе !
Мне 27 лет.Ж.  У меня часто болит голова . Чувствую при этом не боль в шее, а что нужно ей прохрустеть. После того как это сделаю , а точнее во время ... боль приглушается, но не проходит .  Но если голова не болит , то и шея не хрустит. А во время головной боли наоборот , очень сильно хрустит.
Ко всему у меня железодефицитная анемия . мой гемоглобин 76.
Помогает только цитрамон .
Что это ? К какому врачу обратится ? С чего начать ?


----------



## La murr (3 Фев 2020)

@TaTi, Татьяна, здравствуйте!
Обращались ли Вы к врачу по поводу головных болей?
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## TaTi (3 Фев 2020)

La murr написал(а):


> Обращались ли Вы к врачу по поводу головных болей?


Врачи ссылаются на анемию. Когда видят мой гемоглобин, дальше не слушают.


----------



## AIR (3 Фев 2020)

TaTi написал(а):


> Что это ?


Возможно это головные боли напряжения.


TaTi написал(а):


> К какому врачу обратится ?


Обычно сначала к неврологу.


TaTi написал(а):


> С чего начать ?


Обычно с минимального обследования - рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами и УЗДГ сосудов шеи и головы.


TaTi написал(а):


> Врачи ссылаются на анемию. Когда видят мой гемоглобин, дальше не слушают.


Если ситуация докторам уже ясна, значит и лечение соответствующее назначено.?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Фев 2020)

Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				



Пройдите вот такую самодиагностику


----------

